# Safe to use black silicone to reseal a tank that originally used clear silicone?



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

This is probably a silly question, but does black silicone react with clear silicone in any way?

I have a tank that I am considering resealing. I uses clear silicone, but I kind of like the look of black silicone better. 

I know that I have to remove the original interior silicone seal, but I don't want to actually remove the silicone that bonds the glass panels together. 

So basically I would leave the original clear silicone between the glass panels, and have a black silicone interior seal, if that makes any sense. 

My guess is that it's fine, but I figure I'd ask just to be sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

All black silicone is, is clear with a colourant added.. It should be perfectly good to use as long as it is aquarium safe.. There would be no adverse reactions between the two silicone colours.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, Aquarium Safe silicone is the ONLY thing you absolutely need to worry about.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, thats great. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well technically uncured silicone will not bond with cured silicone. so to reseal your tank all you are technically doing is sealing the glass in the areas you are applying new silicone, to avoid future leaks. But keep in mind that leaks occur when the silicone that bonds the glass together has failed...Silicone has amazing holding powers on glass, look at the large tanks holding back hundreds if not thousands of gallons and the silicone seals there hold for years on end. I am sure there are tanks out there that are 25-30-40 years old that have never been resealed in the corners and they still hold perfectly fine. you should have no issues


----------

